# Applying to Quebec from France as a permanent worker



## cecc (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have some questions about the process of applying to live in Quebec as a worker through the Quebec Selection Certificate.
I'm from the US but I've been living in France for 3 years. I have a BA from the States and am completely fluent in French. I'm planning on moving with my boyfriend who is French and is planning to study in Quebec (Montreal).

According to the automated points-calculator on the Quebec immigration website, I meet the criteria for selection, although obviously there are no guarantees until you actually apply.

Anyway, my main questions are, assuming I apply for the selection certificate, how long should the visa process take when applying from France, if I do get selected?
Are there sufficient work opportunities for semi-recent college graduates? I have a little work experience, mostly in translation and publishing, although not tons since I just graduated 2 years ago. I'm not looking for my dream job right away, I just want to make sure I'm not making a stupid decision by moving to Quebec expecting to be able to sustain myself (although I did the same when I came to France and have managed fine so far). I'm also open to teaching English in the private industry but I know nothing about that in Montreal.

Does anyone have any experience with this? Do I actually have a shot at getting a worker's permit even though I don't have any super specialized skills? Although obviously speaking French makes a big difference, I'm sure. (It almost seems too easy to just be able to move to a country and work there, especially considering how hard it is to do so in France...)

thanks in advance.


----------

